# Installing Ultra box on the roof



## 90872 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

Brought a Ultrabox2 to fit on the roof of my compass 100 avantgarde 2003. Was going to ask the local dealer but they want a small fortune.
Normally do most DIY, so why not bolt this on.

Was thinking of putting large amounts of adhesive on the base of the box - that should stop it rattling. Then put self tapping in screws through the box and top of roof, with more sealant to stop the dreaded damp.
Anyone got a roof layout of the main beams on these motorhomes or are they one big sandwich under the outer skin ?
Also the same for the ladder up the back. Anyone know where the main beams are to bolt it through the outside.
The ladder will have to be bolted all the way through for strength reasons.
Any advice welcome.
Thanks....  :?:


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Hi munckinboo and welcome.

I'm not familiar with your vehicle, but I'm sure someone will be 

Couple of points, most top boxes are made from a polythene material, of which glue will not bond too very well. I wouldn't be too comfortable with just self taping screws, perhaps you need to use some sort of fixing frame first with decent fixings. To seal against moisture ingress you need to use a non setting mastic, something like Silkaflex. Another reason against using glue, what if you want to remove the box to sell the vehicle, replace it if damaged, change it for an even bigger one?

Hopefully someone with more experience of top boxes and your vehicle will give more specific advice soon 
____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Hi munckinboo,

I assume you have an owners handbook, if not,

http://www.explorer-group.co.uk/owner_handbooks.asp

If you try the explorer group it's possible they will be able to supply exact info you require, ie if it is possible to fit a roof rack, then those are the strengthened points you will need to locate.

As to 'glue' I have a large 'top box' which is planted directly onto the roof of my m/h with sikaflex (155 grade I think?). I then used the standard strap accessories to secure to my rack. No need for any screws or danger of water ingress.


----------



## 90872 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Averywildwildcamper & Keng.

Spoke to Explorer Group Customer Services - it was one of those "we will get back to you"....not heard anything since.
Asked for diagrams/layout, but not the most forthcoming.

Wasn't planning to put any fix pro kits etc onto the roof but then again that might be an easier option.
I didn't want to bolt through the roof, otherwise I'd end up with ugly plastic caps on the inside of my roof. I look around for some sikaflex it might just come in handy.
I think the ladder can be bolted on the back, as the cupboards will hide the nuts coming through.
Thanks for the advice and if anyone has the roof plans/structure for the avantguarde 100 or Elldis equiv, I would love to see them.
Cheers.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We have an Avantgarde 200. When we got it we enquired about a back or top box and were told quite clearly that the roof or backwall were not strong enough for ethier! Not even a bike rack! One year on we don't actually miss it so no lose for us really.

I have seen several Avantgardes with bike racks and back boxes but don't recall seeing any with a ladder and top box.

Food for thought. It will be intresting to hear how you get on......... :!:


----------



## 90872 (May 1, 2005)

Maverick - that sounds abit strange.
We've got a bike rack already on the back with 2 adult & 2 kids bikes. Pro C - 4 rails...
My local mhome company showed me a 400 with bike/ladder/ultrabox 3 and said the 100 is built in the same way, so no problem there.

Lets hope that Explorer group come back with the drawings. Manual is good but not for build details.

Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

It did seem strange at the time but I suspect that the dealer in question didn't want to fit the kit.

I'm afraid I squeezed about as much as I could get out of them in a way of discounts for the van and all the other kit we got so it was difficult to argue with "can't be done" as an excuse.


----------



## VanManWomanTwins (May 12, 2005)

*Same Problem Different Motorhome*

We have a similar problem in trying to fit a roofbox to a Autohomes Highwayman, it appears that I need to fit a Fiamma Galary rail, then a Fixing Bar Kit, then bolt the Roof Box to that, any comments on this so far :?: Having the overkill Roof Rack will also be a benefit for carrying kayaks, another facility I need.

Now comes the next problem, the ladder, if I fit a ladder up the back of the motorhome can I then walk on the roof of this motorhome :?: Or can I walk on the Galary Rail and Fixing Bar Kit, I am not light by any means :!: I need to have access to various areas of the roof for access to the Roof Box and for tieing down the kayaks.

Another problem does occur with this ladder solution, the vehicle is rear entry and we occasionally use a stand alone awning, if this was fitted we would need to disconnect the awning to reach the roof, not a problem I suppose but what other solutions are there?

At the moment I carry a DIY Ladder about  and lean it against the side of the roof for access to the home made but not well fixed Roof Rack fitted by the previous owner. Can I use a standard Fiamma folding ladder as a traditional lean it against the wall ladder? I have thought about a Telesteps ladder but the £250 price tag is a bit steep 

If anyone has any ideas :idea: or knows of any other commonly used solutions to the whole minefield of Roof Boxes/Racks/Access Ladders you will make us very 

Cheers
HighwaymanWomanTwins


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

we have a avantgarde 400 03 plate and we bought it with a x2 bike rack,ladder and roofrack for straping a topbox to it and never had a bit of trouble loading two bikes onto it and seems to be tough enough for the job

as u know the 400 is only half a meter longer than the 200 so should be built the same

the extras was already on there when we bought it so cant really help you as to where the struts are but one thing for sure is that putting a ladder and bikerack on is not a problem.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys
read this post with great interest having just fitted ladders and roof box .my vehicle is an autohomes travelhome . i cut a hole in the roof to fit an ariel kit recently and after seeing how thick it was theres no way i will be standing on it , or bolting thru it ,
as i had already bought my top box and ladders i still wanted to fit them so i bought a roof bar kit from my local motor store (biggest i could get ) which cost £30 and extended the bars with box section and the brackets with more box section , the bars now rest on the gutter but the brackets are bolted thru the side of the van so the roof carries virtually no weight and the sides are stronger . admittedly it took me a couple of days fiddling about but im much happier with this set-up . wish i could post a pic for you to see.
hope you find a solution!
cheers
kenny+stella.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper 

Where have you been, good to see you back.

John.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

> Steve
> aka A very wild....wild camper
> 
> Where have you been, good to see you back


Likewise - good to have you back with us, Steve.

Barry


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> eurajohn
> FullTimer
> 
> Joined: Mar 27, 2004
> ...


Guys you might want to check his post date, its' an old thread resurrected.

Homer.............Rob


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Oh, yes!

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

DOH!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Silly me.

John.

p.s. wonder where he's gone?


----------

